# Anyone interested in manga collaboration?



## Artlover20

I'm a fantasy writer, and since I'm not good at drawing manga I need a good artist to team up with.
PM me if you're interested. :3


----------



## FanKi

Hmmm Erilia would like this maybe, but I'm not seeing her online so much lately.

PS: Does anyone know something about her?


----------



## Artlover20

FanKi said:


> Hmmm Erilia would like this maybe, but I'm not seeing her online so much lately.
> 
> PS: Does anyone know something about her?


Thank you.


----------



## Artlover20

Art Weilder said:


> I'm definitely interested in collaboration, thats why I'm here.. however I'm trying to make a cartoon or stop motion film.. maybe a science fiction manga cartoon?


(I think Stop motion film is good idea. )

Well, as I said before, I'm a fantasy writer.
And this is a few information about the story .

Title: The Game Of Sword And Blood
Story category: fantasy
Location: England
Time: 21th century




Summary:
It all began with a magical gem called "the heart of life". It has the ability to heal anyone and even make dead people alive again.
In order to have it people have to pass the test which Willow -the gem's guardian- gives them, and if they fail they'll die.
In 1683, A 21-years-old Adrian wanted to take the gem to help people, and he could pass the test, however, the other one called Dewitt passed the test too, so Willow decided to do a 'game', who wins takes the gem.

After 324 years later, 17-years-old teen girl called Elaine. She is like any other teen girls and she lived with her elder brother, John.
One day, she was kidnapped by anonymous person and found herself locked in one of the luxurious rooms in a huge old castle.
Few days later she met the owner of the castle Adrian, after failing at escaping the castle. After a long argument she promised him to not try to escape this castle if he told her the reason of bringing her to the castle.
He told her that he needs her to win the 'game', but he didn't explain what the 'game' is.
Then he introduced his servants to her: Lydia, Luca and Ian.
Three weeks passed and Elaine was still in the castle, but she couldn't stop thinking of the 'game' and what it is, so she started exploring the castle that is full of secrets.
-------------


The 'game' rules: Two players, if one of them kills the other wins, but he has three chances if he loses them the other wins.
They are given immortality, no one can kill them except the other player or themselves.
Each one of them can choose three servants, those will do anything the player orders and they have special powers.
In the game there's missions, the player have to finish them before the other so he can win a chance.

The 'White Room': Elaine, the key to this room, is the only one who can open it, when she enters it she can see the past of whoever she wants.

------------

Main characters: 
Elaine: 17 years old girl, she had a normal life with her brother but she's kidnapped by Adrian, and she's the key to the 'White Room'. 
Adrian: 345 years old but his appearance is 21 years. He's the owner of Red Heart Castle. He can live immortally and he can give immortality to only one person.
Ian: Adrian's loyal servant, age is unknown, he looks like 12 years old boy but he can kill any regular human without moving, even in his sleep.
Lydia: Adrian's another servant, she can know if the person is saying the truth or not, sometimes she can read others minds.
Luca: one of Adrian's servants, he can stop the time for a short while and he can be so fast if he wants to.
Willow: the guardian of 'the heart of life' .
Enemies:
Dewitt: he was Adrian's rival until the 'game' is started.
Adam: Dewitt's servant, he is so strong and he can destroy a a castle with one hit.
Jenifer: DeWitt's servant, she can be visible.
Hilary: she can control everything she touches, so she wears magical gloves.

If you're interested, please PM me.


----------



## TerryCurley

I haven't seen Eilia on the forum in a long time. I haven't seen her on "Our Art Corner" either.


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

Not sure why she isn't active here but in "Tapastic" from time to time I can see she "liked" my comics. I'll ask her next time.


----------



## Erilia

I'm here ! That's an interesting story :vs_closedeyes:
And I'm sorry I haven't been here for a while, but I'm back.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Sorry.. I don't do Manga..


----------



## SmellyMoo

I'm not good at drawing and don't have a tablet.

but I would suggest you do the collaboration on my website, as it's for that .

I can even password protect an area for you?


----------



## Eddieblz

GAWD!!!!!!!!!!! I hate anime, manga and henta (all the same thing, and don't let anyone tell you different)...........It's is flat, the anatomy is bad and it flies in the face and ruins all good drawing habits. 
People who learn proper drawing techniques first will always be able to do these styles of drawing later but those who start with these styles have a hard time breaking the bad habits they've picked up later and some never come back from it.

Now forgive me for the scribbles but this is the first time I ever drawn in these styles, and it's a 5 minute drawing.
here is a basic frontal view of a boy's face. That description is important when drawing in these styles.
Notice the over sized eyes, the weird distorted mouth with almost vampire teeth, the lack of detail in the ears and almost no nose as if they hold no importance in a human face. The stark strait angles and lack of curves and the lack of facials features. The large pointy stuff on the head (that's called hair, I looked it up). Pointy is important on boys heads. The piontyer the better. If one point covers up another find a way to correct it :wink:.Notice how the facial anatomy is not quite correct. The same goes for the whole body if you get into it. Now I added a little shading for depth. That's an american addition to the style.
I'll tell you what. *LEARN HOW TO DRAW ANATOMY PROPERLY FIRST!!!* You will find then that the rest will come easy then and manga will be better than others manga.


----------



## FanKi

Hmm I'm sorry Eddie, I do not agree with you.

I think you are not seeing Manga/Anime in the correct way. Manga and real proportions are different. So, you need to learn the one you will use. Yes, you must learn about anatomy in any of them, that's true 

But you are talking about manga as a flat style of drawing, let me say that's not true.
You have 3 dimensions, with shadows and all the same stuff that in realistic drawings, but they are represented a bit different (maybe some things are bigger, as the eyes. And the nose it's as important as in in realistic, but it's generally smaller).

Look at this, for example.



Spoiler















You can notice LOT of things done there, and it's not even a master piece of manga 

Of course, if you can master realistic drawing, I'm sure that mastering manga style will be easier, but the same goes from manga to realistic.

PS: If you were just being sarcastic... sorry xD I tend not to get sarcasm when I talk in english >.<


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

I guess this means senpai Eddie......hates me D':


----------



## Eddieblz

Melody Jeoulex said:


> I guess this means senpai Eddie......hates me D':


Awww! I don't hate anyone.
I don't even hate people who hate me.


----------



## Eddieblz

Well maybe Osamu Tezuka.:wink:


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Somebody pee in your cornflakes Eddie? LOL! It would be easier to understand if you would say what's on your mind.. ROTFLOL!


----------



## Eddieblz

Hell I can't even understand me half the time. Why should you. :vs_smirk:


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

In all fairness.. I agree with Eddie.. I don't like Manga in any way shape or form.. Just my preference though (and apparently Eddie's)


----------



## Eddieblz

Bushcraftonfire said:


> In all fairness.. I agree with Eddie.. I don't like Manga in any way shape or form.. Just my preference though (and apparently Eddie's)


Your right, it's just a preference. Now I've seen some well drawn anime and manga and honestly a well drawn piece is a well drawn piece but the fact is that this type of art just doesn't do anything for me personalty.lain:


----------



## FanKi

We have a phrase in spanish for that...

"For tastes, we have colors" (?


----------



## David Dream

I'm not good for manga. I love to draw cartoons more! Sorry! :glasses:


----------



## Sorin

_ might be of help since I've been an avid sci-fi reader so long... But first, let me suggest you look up a friend of mine since you're in England. His name is Stuart Hughes. He lives somewhere near London, I think, and is a good detail artist. Once did book covers. Works in various media. He's a good guy! Should be easy to find him _ I don't have his number. Look him up in FB as Stuart Sam Hughes._


----------

